# goldfische im 500l teich



## rcm2602 (21. Juni 2009)

hallo an alle,
habe von meinem nachbarn 5 goldfische übernommen da dieser sein aquarium aufgelößt hat und die fische in die toilette geben wollte!!da mein teich ja nun doch etwas klein ist, ich aber die nächsten wochen nicht im lande sein werde,müssen die fische erstmal bei mir bleiben.so nun zu ein paar fragen
1. wie schaut es mit filter und der gleichen aus?muß der filter mit uv-lampe den ganzen tag laufen?
2.was den fischen füttern?
3.was können die fische für auswirkungen auf das wasser und die pflanzen haben?
4.worauf muß ich achten?


----------



## bigpit12 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: goldfische im 500l teich*

huhu rcm2602

also die fische würde ich nicht füttern, sie finden genug futter im teich 
die auswirkungen auf den teich sind ja klar, es werden nährstoffe durch den kot der fische eingetragen. 
also wäre nen filter bei diesem kleinen teich meiner meinung nach sinnvoll. 
ob du allerdings ne uv lampe benötigst ? ich würde sagen nein. die sind ja eher da um algen zu bekämpfen 

aber es werden sicherlich noch professionellere antworten kommen 

lg pit


----------



## robsig12 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: goldfische im 500l teich*

Das Thema hatten wir doch schon oft durch. 

Eindeutige Meinung im Forum: 500 Liter = 0 Fische

Alles andere wäre Quällerei der Tiere.

Schau dich bitte mal unter Miniteich um, da gibt es sehr schöne Beispiele, was es auch ohne Fische alles gibt.

Benutze gerne auch die Suche und gib 500 Liter ein.

Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## rcm2602 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: goldfische im 500l teich*

die frage war auch nicht ob fische oder nicht!!
die fische sind wie ich geschrieben habe ja schon im teich,ansonsten wären sie jetzt in irgendeinem klärwerk!!
soll hier kein ja oder nein für fische im 500l teich werden, sondern ich brauche hilfe wie ich sie für die nächsten wochen am besten halten kann!!
bitte nur die leute antworten welche auch auf das thema eingehen!!

danke im vorraus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: goldfische im 500l teich*

Hi und :willkommen bei den teich-:crazy

wie heißt du denn ?, Ich heiße Ralf.

Ich schlage vor das du dich mit deinem teich und ein paar fotos vorstellst und beschreibts wie z.b. du zu den fischen gekommen bist und wieviele du in welcher größe so hast.

Ich höre aus deinen sätzten heraus das du die fischlein gerettet hast . sicher gibt sich irgendwann die möglichkeit das du den großteil davon weitervershenken kannst. goldfische in so einem kleinen becken halten könntest du höchstens 2 

zu 1. aber dann mit 24h filterung und 24h uvc. da ein 500l teich nicht sehr tief ist, müsstest du sie dann jeden winter rausholenund überweintern lassen

zu 3. ja, dein wasser wird grün wegen dem aa wenns nicht gefiltert wird und die wasserwerte verschlechtern sich

zu 2., etwas füttern kannst du - kommt halt auf die fischmenge an die du uns schreibst, ich hoffe deine wasserwerte waren ok und dein teich exostierte schon mit einigen pflanzen, war also schon eingefahren bevor du deine fischies reingesetzt hast.

nun bin ich mal gespannt was du uns so alles an input mitteilen magst


----------



## rcm2602 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: goldfische im 500l teich*

hallo ralf und alle anderen,

mein name ist ron.
fische sind es 5 die ich gerettet habe.
bilder von meinem teich gibt es hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21684/page-2
das angehängte ist aktuell
womit messe ich die wasserwerte?
pflanzen sind schon drin auch einige unterwasser.
wasser wird schon trüber.
welche tips habt ihr noch für mich?


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: goldfische im 500l teich*

Hi Ron, 

sorg dafuer das der Teich beschattet wird bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung, 
nimm Dein Gießwasser fuer den Garten aus dem Teich und füge regelmäßig Frischwasser hinzu, such schleunigst ein neues Quartier fuer die Fische, bis dahin wirst Du auf Filter und UVC verzichten können. Was Du Deinem Nachbarn von mir ausrichten kannst schreib ich besser nicht. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: goldfische im 500l teich*

Hi Ron,

das du die Fische nicht über langer Sicht in den Teich halten kannst müsste dir ja wohl klar sein.

Eine Hilfe wird bestimmt sein, wenn du den Teich mit einem Sonnensegel etc. beschatten könntest, das hilft den Tieren sicherlich weiter. So ein kleiner Teich kann schnell "überhitzen".

Den Filterauslauf (biologischen Filter brauchst du) würde ich so gestalten das der Einlauf so angelegt ist, das die Wasseroberfläche gebrochen wird. Am besten Einlauf des Rohrdurchmessers Halbe/Halbe im Wasser und über Wasser. So gelangt viel Sauerstoff in den Teich.

UVC brauchst du nicht unbedingt, ich würde UVC nur verwenden gegen Schwebealgen oder wenn du irgendwelche "schlechten" Keime "verbrennen" möchtest, immo sehe ich da keinen Bedarf.
 Die Knete kannst du dir sparen, würde das Geld lieber für einen zusätlichen mechanischen Filter ausgeben...Spaltsieb etc, den du dann als Vorabscheidung vor der Biologie einbinden könntest.

Billiger und besser wäre es natürlich die Fische in einem geeigneten Teich unterzubringen.

PS, hast nen scheiss Nachbar...


----------



## rcm2602 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: goldfische im 500l teich*

ok zu meinem nachbarn gibt es auch nichts zu sagen!!die aktion ist ohne worte!
teich ist nur ca 4 stunden am tag in der sonne. ist das zuviel?
in dem teich ist schon eine pumpe mit uv-filter.soll die nun den ganzen tag laufen?wird das wasser sauber wenn ich mehr pflanzen in den teich gebe?


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: goldfische im 500l teich*

Hallo Ron, auf das Wachstum der pflanzen etc. kannst Du nicht viel zählen. 
Das kann nur ein Übergangsquartier sein, bis sich die Pflanzen etablieren sollten die Fische längst weg sein. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## rcm2602 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: goldfische im 500l teich*

ja soll auch keine dauer lösung sein mit den fischen,nur bin ich die nächsten 8-9 wochen nicht im lande daher meine fregen.wenn ich wieder da bin kommen die fische in einen anderen teich!


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: goldfische im 500l teich*

Hallo Ron

wenn du länger weg mußt wäre es vielleicht gut, wenn jemand nach dem teich sieht und immer frischwasser dazu gibt.
deinen nachbar würde ich damit nicht beauftragen aus gegebenem anlass
im moment ist es nicht so warm aber  es wird sicher werden und dann wird es stress für die fische, da der teich nicht sehr tief ist.
einige gute tipps hast du ja schon bekommen.

gruß ulla


----------



## jochen (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: goldfische im 500l teich*

Hi Ron,

ganz kurz...

beschatten,
nicht füttern,
alle paar Tage etwas Frischwasser,
UVC wird nicht benötigt, das ist den Fischen schnurzegal,
der biologische Filter muss 24.Std durcharbeiten...


----------



## Marlowe (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: goldfische im 500l teich*

Moin Ron!


Sei herzlich gegrüßt!

Ich finde es klasse, dass Du die Fische übernommen hast und Dir derartige
Gedanken machst.

Der Filter muss ganztätig laufen, da nur so die Reinigungsbakterien aktiv 
sein können. Das gilt natürlich solange, wie Du die Fische noch in Pflege 
hast.
Bei der Fütterung bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ein 500-Liter-Becken soviel
Anflugnahrung etc. bietet, dass allen Pfleglingen ausreichende Ernährung 
zukommen kann.

Meine Bitte ist, den Fischen vor Beginn einer längeren Abwesenheit relativ
viel Futter zu geben, dann sind sie gut genährt und können sicherlich längere
Zeit mit der Nahrung auskommen, die ein 500 Liter Teich ihnen bieten kann.

Sollte das Wasser dann zu stark getrübt sein, hilft ein Teilwasserwechsel, der
sehr schnell wieder für einen wunderbaren Anblick des Teiches sorgen wird.


Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der Weitervermittlung des Teichbesatzes,

herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------

